# giant cabbages ...



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Now that would make a lot of cole slaw ... Congrats to the lad. artydance:
(It would have nice if they had posted a picture!!!)

Ten-year-old boy wins Alaska's contest for giant cabbages ...

PALMER, Alaska (Reuters) - A 10-year-old boy has won Alaska's annual giant cabbage contest, submitting a 92.3-pound (41.9 kg) specimen named "Bob" to officials at the state fair.

Keevan Dinkel of Wasilla, Alaska, produced this year's winning entry, which was carried in by several Boy Scouts, in the Alaska State Fair's Giant Cabbage Weigh-Off on Friday night.

His giant cabbage, which rose to about thigh height on a typical adult, and those of other contestants were weighed at the fairgrounds in Palmer, in a contest watched by hundreds of onlookers, attended by green-clad women dressed as "cabbage fairies" and monitored by a representative of the state Division of Weights and Measures

http://news.yahoo.com/ten-old-boy-wins-alaskas-contest-giant-cabbages-213735811.html


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Sounds like a lot of fun.
92.3 pounds carried by several boy scouts.
Thinks for the post Andi


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Wow, a couple of those and you'd be set for the year.

Wonder how many quarts of kraut one head would make?:scratch


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I did find a picture ... lets just say the first story ... was a little off on saying it was as large as a normal person but no matter ... it is one large cabbage.

http://updatednews.ca/2013/09/01/keevan-dinkel-wins-alaskas-contest-for-giant-cabbages/


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

It was 115+ here today and that kids wearing a jacket and knit cap!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I'd be busy for a long time dehydrating that cabbage!!:laugh:


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

A cabbage that big probably has the texture of a piece of wood except for the middle. I'd ferment it into kimchi.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

If I understand it, the cabbage is as young as one I grew in S.C.
It just had twice the sunlight as mine did.
It had 24 hour of sun to my 8-12 hours of sun, so it grew faster & larger.
But is as tender as any one grown south of it.
Never been to Alaskas, but met a few from there & they spoke highly of the farm land & the midnight sun.
Anyone there now or been there want to enlighten me, please do so.


----------

